# Topics > AI in car and transport > Advanced driver assistance systems, ADAS >  Advanced Driver Assistance Systems, Mobileye N.V., Jerusalem, Israel and Amstelveen, Netherlands

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Mobileye N.V.

Home page - mobileye.com/our-technology/adas

----------


## Airicist

Mobileye 5-Series 

 Uploaded on Jan 24, 2012




> The Mobileye 5-Series is a revolutionary ADAS line of products.
> In addition to the wide array of driver safety and convenience functions it provides, the Mobileye 5-Series is also enhanced with Bluetooth connectivity. The Mobileye 5-Series assists the driver, by identifying dangerous situations on the roads and providing audio-visual warnings to prevent or mitigate a collision. These brand new Advanced Driver Assistance Systems enable you to visualize these critical real-time warnings for the first time on your Smartphone.

----------


## Airicist

Mobileye Advanced Driver Assist Systems (ADAS)

Published on Jan 13, 2019




> Mobileye is the leading supplier of software that enables Advanced Driver Assist Systems (ADAS). More than 25 of the world's leading automakers rely on Mobileye technology. 
> Our proven ADAS technologies are the building blocks of tomorrow's autonomous vehicles.

----------

